

The Real Reason ARM Will Menace Intel in the Data Center - interconnector
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/05/hp-arm-memcached-chip-paper/

======
lifeguard
"but then you would add hardware that could help Memcached zip information
across a data center network."

Useless description....

